# Can goat eat bamboo?



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

Does anyone know if bamboo is harmful to goats? what about strawberry plants?

We have a bamboo patch across the creek. I cut the canes and use for tomato tipis and clemantis ladders. I just finished stripping about 40 canes and have a lot of the "leaves" left. Are they OK for goats?

We're removing dozens of strawberry plants that have gotten out of control. If I dig them up and give the leaves to the goats is that OK? I've been feeding them berries, but not the plants.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

My goats eat bamboo all the time. We've had no problems. I figure if pandas can eat it, goats can probably handle it too.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

My rabbits eat strawberry leaves and love them...can't imagine that they would hurt a goat. There are a ton of different varieties of bamboo...I don't know anything about them other than that they are in the grass family and, like Wolf Flower says, the pandas eat at least one variety.


----------

